# Non gun owner joins the NRA?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a friend that is not a gun owner and really doesn't care for guns that much but has no problem with
anyone that has guns. I know he was in the service and was in Vietnam but he still to this day won't talk
about it. The rumor is he survived some pretty nasty stuff. Anyways I was in town and bumped into him and
he got a new looking NRA hat out of his truck and asked if I wanted it. I said sure but where did you get it?
He told me he got it when he paid his NRA membership fees. I must admit I was a bit 
puzzled why he would join the NRA. So I asked him.....He said he donates or joins almost any organization
that stands up and fights for any of our constitutional rights. To him it Doesn't matter if it is guns,speech
freedom of religion or what ever. He's all in. He said he thinks if we loose just of our rights we will loose
them all. Damn,,,Thats a true American. 

I got thinking about it and am I guilty of having tunnel vision? Only trying to help with gun rights to the
point of not keeping an eye on all of our rights? That seems like a good way to let the bad guys
sneak in the back door. I for one am going to start looking around and do what I can. When I think of how 
much money and time I have spent on guns, ammo and donations for gun activist,,,,,,,Well maybe I screwed
up a little. Maybe we all should look around and see who else needs help fighting there battle for freedom.
Could it be that even a small amount like $40 a year would make a difference? At least I can say I did my part.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Good for him. He is right.

I remember writing my senator when the Patriot Act was first enabled. I got a call back but my concerns on 4th amendment rights were blown off. My wife has a fit when I write them a letter. She says that we are getting put on a list. 

We had a friend who shortly after inquiring about how his tax bill was figured got audited and eventually was penalized $80,000. Coincidence, I doubt it.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

The way I look at it is every time I buy a box of Ammo I am helping the cause. We all know they gun and ammo manufacturers pony up big bucks to people like the NRA and other cause's that are out there fighting for out rights. the more we support the manufacturers the more power they have to fight for our rights. just my 2 cents.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Everytime you buy a box of ammo or a gun, you give 11% to the Federal government. I bet at least some of that 11% gets used to oppose guns and ammo. Sad but true.



wesley762 said:


> The way I look at it is every time I buy a box of Ammo I am helping the cause. We all know they gun and ammo manufacturers pony up big bucks to people like the NRA and other cause's that are out there fighting for out rights. the more we support the manufacturers the more power they have to fight for our rights. just my 2 cents.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Everyone who owns a gun and anyone who believes people should have the right to own a gun, should be an NRA member.


----------

